# Bose Amp Cover?



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Wondering if anyone else remembers this, i thought id seen a thread regarding water damage to the Bose amp and details about an upgrade part Audi fitted to some newer cars to shield the Bose amp from water damage, I've looked through the posts the search function through up but can't now find this, does anyone remember this or have a pic of this shield/Cover and a part number?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi

I had mine repaired and fitted a shield to protect the amp.
I read on here to use a 2lt pop bottle cut in half long ways bolt the top of the bottle to the top bolt for the amp.
As I under stand if water does get on to the bottle half it just runs down it and not on to the amp.

Hope this helps

Phil


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Phil,

Yeah i remember seeing that post, i covered the amp in foil to protect it but thought id read about a plastic type shield that Audi introduced as a result of the water issue, i may go that route but am almost certain i seen this shield on the forum (i may have dreamt it i guess !)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

I didn't see that one from audi.
Would be intrested to know if they did do a retro fit for it.
You would think they would of design it better

Good old audi, they get so many thing right but some things so wrong on these cars :?

Phil


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I may be talking complete crap Phil !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol 
I think the pop bottle one is really good Gordon, I have not check mine since I fitted it but hopefully it working OK to keep the water off 

Phil


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Where is the amp ? May need to do this.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I remember seeing someone use a 5ltr plastic container (screen wash type) in a similar fashion as the pop bottle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

malstt said:


> Where is the amp ? May need to do this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Passenger side boot, remove the trim and its fitted behind the wheel arch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

gogs said:


> I may be talking complete crap Phil !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No you're not. I remember the same. But that info didn't come with a part number, nor with a picture. Else I would have stored it in my own knowledge base.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Well at least I'm not totally losing it ! I definitely remember seeing a clear plastic cover for it, maybe a home made thing !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

I replaced my Amp recently (£700) and got a poxy bit of plastic with adhesive down one side that you stick to the metal work behind the light to deflect any water.

Mike


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thats possibly what I've seen, any pics at all?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

I posted years back about the A5/S5 B&O amps having a shield retro-fitted, so you might not all be going bonkers... :lol:


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

gogs said:


> Thats possibly what I've seen, any pics at all?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See what the weathers like tomorrow will strip out the trim and take a picture. I need to test my old amp that I got repaired anyway so will kill two birds with one stone.

Mike


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice one Mike 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

-:[KM said:


> :-":3uud7c01]I posted years back about the A5/S5 B&O amps having a shield retro-fitted, so you might not all be going bonkers... :lol:


Maybe thats what i've seen/read 
Not losing my marbles after all !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

Not the best of pictures GOGS hard to see as its see through I have taken the amp out to give a better look at the cover.

Mike


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Personally if mine went duff I would happily swap out for some proper audio, I have all the speakers
from my TTS sat in the garage. BOSE really is not worth the money, the BnO in the S4 is so much better


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

Pictures now added directly to the forum.

Mike


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I see them now Mike 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I expected something a bit more robust tbh but if it works maybe its worth fitting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markgb (Feb 28, 2014)

Thread ressurection.

I've just received my repaired amp back. And before refitting, I want to fit a guard.
Does anyone have the part number from Audi, or pictures of their home made ones please?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I cut up a 5 litre water bottle and wrapped it around the bottom. Left the top uncovered to stop it from overheating.


----------



## markgb (Feb 28, 2014)

MT-V6,
How long has it been since you made the cover, and have you had any issues since making it?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Only a few months, and none as yet, although I'd imagine it would take years to happen again

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## markgb (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok thanks.
Shall be making a cover over the weekend.


----------



## -wizpip- (Sep 20, 2011)

robokn said:


> Personally if mine went duff I would happily swap out for some proper audio, I have all the speakers
> from my TTS sat in the garage. BOSE really is not worth the money, the BnO in the S4 is so much better


One thing I noticed when I swapped the Audi head unit for a Sony one is how much better the sound quality was. Before I was considering changing the speakers, but now it's enough of an improvement to make me happy with them. Much more rounded, lots more bass. Was unexpected really.


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Ok time for the "stupid" question. :roll:

Drove through a large puddle tonight and now the rear speakers are popping. Question is, how is the spray getting into the boot? I would have assumed the boot would have been sealed? I'm going to pull the amp next week but need to know where is coming from before i attempt to cover the thing.

Any advice?

Cheers
Andy


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Ok time for the "stupid" question. :roll:

Drove through a large puddle tonight and now the rear speakers are popping. Question is, how is the spray getting into the boot? I would have assumed the boot would have been sealed? I'm going to pull the amp next week but need to know where is coming from before i attempt to cover the thing.

Any advice?

Cheers
Andy


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

andys_tts said:


> Ok time for the "stupid" question. :roll:
> 
> Drove through a large puddle tonight and now the rear speakers are popping. Question is, how is the spray getting into the boot? I would have assumed the boot would have been sealed? I'm going to pull the amp next week but need to know where is coming from before i attempt to cover the thing.
> 
> ...


There's a vent right in front of the amp which lets the water in.... Stupid design!


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

rajanm1 said:


> andys_tts said:
> 
> 
> > Ok time for the "stupid" question. :roll:
> ...


Cheers for that. I'll have a look tomorrow.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

My Bose amp is all boxed up and ready to take a trip to Edinburgh for repair. I am keen on retrofitting a cover/splash guard but can't see some of the pictures in this thread and can't quite understand the text about the 2lt pop bottle?
Anyone got some pictures or a guide?

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

ADB said:


> My Bose amp is all boxed up and ready to take a trip to Edinburgh for repair. I am keen on retrofitting a cover/splash guard but can't see some of the pictures in this thread and can't quite understand the text about the 2lt pop bottle?
> Anyone got some pictures or a guide?
> 
> Cheers
> Andy


Mines actually in Edinburgh at the moment - so would love to see how people have done this


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

This is the pic from earlier in the thread, still shows up on google image search:









When i did mine i cut the bottle so the flat bottom went under the amp and covered a lot more of the amp than this, but with a good air gap for the amp to be able to breathe, mine stays in place without the need for cable ties just because of the shape of the bottle, unfortunately I didn't think to take pocs at the time.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Ok, so it seems that their maybe a bad design somewhere along the line when fitting these amps which is allowing water/condensation to eventually cause the amp to fail.

Like most things on the car, the older the car the more likely they are too fail, so I noticed one dudes amp is broke who has a 2008 TTS. Are people with newer TT's, late 2012 onwards also having amps failing on them?


----------



## turboDean (Nov 16, 2016)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Ok, so it seems that their maybe a bad design somewhere along the line when fitting these amps which is allowing water/condensation to eventually cause the amp to fail.
> 
> Like most things on the car, the older the car the more likely they are too fail, so I noticed one dudes amp is broke who has a 2008 TTS. Are people with newer TT's, late 2012 onwards also having amps failing on them?


My Car is a 2010 and was starting to have problems with it, i managed to strip my amp and get the corrosion off the legs of the amp chips before it killed the amp, i don't believe it is condensation as (like the company in Scotland) i found bits fo dirt and grit in the amp which suggests its water coming in from outside probably when pressure washing the car.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks for the advice. Ok if I keep i touch for help if I decide to get it out and clean it?

Love the BOSE sound so def don't want to lose it.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

turboDean said:


> This is the pic from earlier in the thread, still shows up on google image search:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha that is mine. I used a couple of the large 5l square water bottles from Sainsbury's and cut them up. It was surprisingly difficult but it is better than nothing. I left the top uncovered for heat to escape, and the bottom is where the dampness happens too.

Bose Repair Experts in Edinburgh are very good, got mine back within days. Only downside is it still registers a fault in VCDS (the invoice warns of this)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Ok - thanks for the pic. I hadn't realised the water actually comes in at the bottom. For some reason I assumed it came in at the top and trickled into the amp. Covering the bottom looks easy enough

Cheers.

Hopefully my amp comes home early part of next week - it's so horrible not having the stereo working. Been driving round with headphones on ugh


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I just assumed it did but not particularly sure!


----------



## TT_Sean (Oct 15, 2015)

Mine's a 2010 and the bass stopped working last week, I can only assume it's the amp, and as others have said I thought it was coming in from the top, didn't realise its the bottom, guess it's another amp off to be repaired and then ill be putting mine in a pop bottle too.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You might want to consider protecting the connections with water-proof compound like Starbrite Electrical Tape. I've used this for marine applications and it's great stuff.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Starbrite-Liqu ... oof+liquid

.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

The amp problems could be only on certain ages of TT's.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Amps coming home tomorrow - woo hoo


----------



## legend_of_chaos (Sep 18, 2017)

mcdhibs said:


> Not the best of pictures GOGS hard to see as its see through I have taken the amp out to give a better look at the cover.
> 
> Mike


I know this is an old post but does anybody know the part number for this or is it his own modification, thanks.


----------



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

carlsicesilverTT said:


> The amp problems could be only on certain ages of TT's.


2011 TTS Facelift model, corrosion on Bose amp.

I do wonder though, is it really water spray getting into the amp that is the issue or is it condensation?


----------



## legend_of_chaos (Sep 18, 2017)

ldhxvs said:


> carlsicesilverTT said:
> 
> 
> > The amp problems could be only on certain ages of TT's.
> ...


Water on mine as it had little stones and grit in it.


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

I bought the Audi one which is just a piece of thin shaped plastic. Does the job but wish I'd have come up with a DIY and saved some pennies. :roll:


----------



## legend_of_chaos (Sep 18, 2017)

andys_tts said:


> I bought the Audi one which is just a piece of thin shaped plastic. Does the job but wish I'd have come up with a DIY and saved some pennies. :roll:


I've just done a DIY cover, I bought a A3 Elasti folder from Rymans stationary shop and some gorilla double sided mounting tape and made it this Morning, get my amp back tomorrow so I'm not risking it, here are some pictures of my process


----------



## Duncw7 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi, I've just bought a 2013 TT - it seems to be that the amp isn't working but fortunately Available Car have agreed to replace it. I'm happy to let them do this, but when I get the car back with the shiny new amp, I would like to add some protection to prevent this happening again. Are there any "ready to fit" shields out there or does anyone have a picture of the Pop bottle solution? Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

Conformal coating


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

mcdhibs said:


> Not the best of pictures GOGS hard to see as its see through I have taken the amp out to give a better look at the cover.


An old thread but adding to this the part number for the Audi part - 4G5 907 577

This is basically just a piece of acetate with a sticky edge I believe. Might get it in addition to my water bottle pictured above

Though sating that legend_of_chaos solution above is similar but gives better coverage


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> An old thread but adding to this the part number for the Audi part - 4G5 907 577
> 
> This is basically just a piece of acetate with a sticky edge I believe. Might get it in addition to my water bottle pictured above
> 
> Though sating that legend_of_chaos solution above is similar but gives better coverage


Yeah pretty simple "part" there. Costs $25+ USD lol, but I think ECS Tuning (for example) has an incorrect picture, lol:


https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/foil/4g5907577/



What year did they even add this? Like after the Mk2 was done production as a TSB or something? I didn't have this in mine and I believe the next year (MY14) was the last in some countries (MY15s we got here were made and mostly sold in CY14).


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm not sure to be honest. It's in the parts catalogue but you can tell it was a late addition as it is not shown in the diagram


----------



## MK2 newbie (3 mo ago)

What’s the


turboDean said:


> This is the pic from earlier in the thread, still shows up on google image search:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where’s the amp fitted please buddy ? Cheers


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Rear left of boot behind trim panel


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@* MK2newbie* - This post should help - 








FAQ - Bose Amp Technical Information and Repair Guides


Bose Amp Technical Information and Repair Guides - For anyone with questions about the various revisions of the Bose Amp over the Mk2 production years, or who wants to trouble shoot and repair their Amp, here's some additional information on those topics - Replacing 8J0 035 223 A Amplifier...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------

